# I’m back, from lineman’s school



## Metersocket648 (Feb 8, 2021)

Haven’t been on here for nearly 2 months.. why?? I just got back from lineman’s school. Any advice from linemen would be appreciated, what it’s like working in harsh conditions, tips for working in harsh weather, stuff I should keep in the truck, on the job, stuff like that. I asked for pole climbing advice on here before I left, and it helped a lot, I got through the 90ft pole climb great, the advice was great. I want to thank those of you on here for your advice, and your commitment, I’m proud to be in the trade.


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

That's badass. So happy to hear it's working out for you. 
Do keep us updated on your progress.


----------



## oldsparky52 (Feb 25, 2020)

I love your enthusiasm.

Congrats on getting through training.

Oh yea, I was never a lineman, but I learned to always keep a roll of TP behind the seat.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Metersocket648 said:


> Haven’t been on here for nearly 2 months.. why?? I just got back from lineman’s school. Any advice from linemen would be appreciated, what it’s like working in harsh conditions, tips for working in harsh weather, *stuff I should keep in the truck, on the job, stuff like tha*t. I asked for pole climbing advice on here before I left, and it helped a lot, I got through the 90ft pole climb great, the advice was great. I want to thank those of you on here for your advice, and your commitment, I’m proud to be in the trade.


ALways have clothes for every and any weather condition, BE PREPARED. This weekend was proof of that, 42º F and raining on May 30th. I have gone to work in the morning when a T-shirt was too much to needing a hoodie and gloves by noon.


----------



## oldsparky52 (Feb 25, 2020)

brian john said:


> ALways have clothes for every and any weather condition, BE PREPARED. This weekend was proof of that, 42º F and raining on May 30th. I have gone to work in the morning when a T-shirt was too much to needing a hoodie and gloves by noon.


Two years in a row I had to buy a coat because I didn't adhere to this advice.


----------



## wannabetech (Nov 21, 2019)

know your MAD distances by heart. Get a good pair of boots for climbing and for ground/bucket work. Sportiva, Hoffman, crispi all make excellent boots for ground work and bucket truck work. Where have you applied to so far?


----------



## SWDweller (Dec 9, 2020)

I would locate and purchase a go bag. Something you can have all your stuff in one place that will stay clean. I used a lot of zip lock bags on my clothing, that was after I found the boxes on the truck leaked occassionally. Nothing like putting on cold wet clothes in the feild. Spare gloves and one extra pair of soxs more than you think you will need.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

SWDweller said:


> I would locate and purchase a go bag. Something you can have all your stuff in one place that will stay clean. I used a lot of zip lock bags on my clothing, that was after I found the boxes on the truck leaked occassionally. Nothing like putting on cold wet clothes in the feild. Spare gloves and one extra pair of soxs more than you think you will need.


I have had them wet, oily, greasy, Cable Kean (oh the stink) and of course cold.


----------



## Metersocket648 (Feb 8, 2021)

wannabetech said:


> know your MAD distances by heart. Get a good pair of boots for climbing and for ground/bucket work. Sportiva, Hoffman, crispi all make excellent boots for ground work and bucket truck work. Where have you applied to so far?


I’ve applied for AEP, and there’s another in my area called South Central Electrical Co-Op


----------



## 460 Delta (May 9, 2018)

Metersocket648 said:


> I’ve applied for AEP, and there’s another in my area called South Central Electrical Co-Op


It would be a bit of a hump to Rio Grande [for non natives it's pronounced rye-o grand], but you might try Buckeye Rural also.


----------



## Metersocket648 (Feb 8, 2021)

460 Delta said:


> It would be a bit of a hump to Rio Grande [for non natives it's pronounced rye-o grand], but you might try Buckeye Rural also.


Buckeye Rual? I’ll have to try applying for them. Where is their HQ at?


----------



## 460 Delta (May 9, 2018)

Metersocket648 said:


> Buckeye Rual? I’ll have to try applying for them. Where is their HQ at?


In Rio Grande. Remember Tex, it's rye-o grand!


----------



## just the cowboy (Sep 4, 2013)

brian john said:


> ALways have clothes for every and any weather condition, BE PREPARED. This weekend was proof of that, 42º F and raining on May 30th. I have gone to work in the morning when a T-shirt was too much to needing a hoodie and gloves by noon.


What he said about cloths, but I'll add keep a change in your car or truck also for that ride home where you went thru all your dry stuff. .


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

https://s3-us-west-1.amazonaws.com/hmt-forum/birds_power_line_arc.mp4





https://s3-us-west-1.amazonaws.com/hmt-forum/live_line_arc.mp4


----------



## wannabetech (Nov 21, 2019)

The first thing you need to do metersocket is watch the movie ‘life on the line’ and start calling all your buddies at work beau


----------



## MikeJH (Oct 8, 2012)

A guy I know graduated with your class. Were you one of the kids that went out and got lineman tattoos on your arms during class? If so, you might try to hide it when you get a job to save yourself from some ridicule


----------



## CAUSA (Apr 3, 2013)

Off-shore bags make great go bags. Water proof and very strong.


----------



## Metersocket648 (Feb 8, 2021)

MikeJH said:


> A guy I know graduated with your class. Were you one of the kids that went out and got lineman tattoos on your arms during class? If so, you might try to hide it when you get a job to save yourself from some ridicule


I’m not that guy, but there are two that actually got them tattoos on their arms😆


----------



## 460 Delta (May 9, 2018)

Well have you found a lineman job yet?


----------



## paulengr (Oct 8, 2017)

Dry clothes and bug out bags aren’t just for linemen. I’ve frequently got that service call that turned into overnight or worse. And if you work industrial plants often you need the clothes change even if you didn’t even get wet, I also pack a little non-perishable food, spoons/forks/knives and bowls, shop towels, hand wipes, and a couple garbage bags. My dry clothes also has shaver, tooth brush, deodorant. Since sometimes I get caught on long runs I also carry a couple laundry pods and a roll of quarters.. this all fits in a very small space.

And by the way it never fails that the moment you let any of this stuff run out and you haven’t had to use it in two weeks, it WILL bite you:


----------

